# Knocked a few tunes together over the years...



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey folks, feel a spot embarrassed subjecting people to this, but i suppose its better than letting them rot on the hard drive.
They certainly wont blow the music scene wide open with genre bending freshness, but maybe coming to a lift near you soon :lol:

There are a few meanderings in the descriptions, but basically, they are all in need of some work in both writing and production values. 
Once the moment is gone, i cant seem to pull the finishing moves out of the bag, needed someone with skills to work with, but the free time to use on such things is past really, got to build a sleeper car! 
Also, best heard on a half decent system, as most of the bass fundamentals are pretty low in the frequency range.
And for some reason only the links are showing, not the pretty pictures...

Ambient upbeat:





More chilled tempo, make a jazzy drum loop and turn up the compression... 





A Jazz Funk masterflop:





Save the worst till last :lol: actually tapped out a melody on the keyboard (i cant play) and felt obligated to do something with the result:





So there we are, you wont get those minutes back sorry!


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Quite like them mate, the 2nd one sounds a little like a song by M83.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! Cheers bud, that is cool, thanks for listening  M83ish is a real compliment , shame i dont have the talent to finish anything 

Much appreciated though :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

*Sorry there's more...*

Forgot this sort of chill rock/dance effort, falls a bit flat:





And made this in the last couple of days (Not sure why) using largely the same sounds as the above track:


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

hi bud,the ambient and retro tracks are really worthy contenders!both are 99% there and just need a tweek but seriously very very good :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Many thanks for listening, and your kind comments too, made my day  :thumb:


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

so where do you get your inspiration bud,im a long time listener of electronica and the likes so always interested in untried stuff


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Excuse the late reply, night shift! 
Loads of influences out there, Flashbulb, Aphex Twin, Unkle, Metalheadz D&B stuff, just tinker about until something works and see what goes with it really 

Which artists do you enjoy listening to most?


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm afraid i'm more of an old school kind of guy generally  Vangelis Kraftwork and moving on a little Orbital thats were my handle for this site comes from  and lots of classic dance tunes from back in the day.Alena(turn it around)grace(not over yet)also like dark and long by underworld thats just a quick of the top of my head


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cant fault you for listening to the originators :thumb: Love the Orbital tracks Halcyon... and Belfast, spine tingling stuff.


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

what do you think to limitless-happy pills just out of interest?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry bud, should check this thread more often 

Do you mean from the movie soundtrack? 
Nice tune, like the sort of "oddball" lead melody, it somehow suggests possibilities of quirky happenings (if you get what i mean!) 
The other layers intertwine nicely, give it some cool vibes.


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Not heard anything new for a while pal? you got something brewing?  ps,had a listen to above and beyond today and couldn't help thinking its your direction in a lot of ways,"small moments like these" was especially poignant  


regards lee


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi James,

Just sub'd this for now as I am at work so will listen when I get home :thumb:

Ben


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey there guys, hope alls well.

Nothing brewing i'm afraid, just got a bit fed up with making samey stuff, no direction or layering of sounds and textures 

Lee, if you haven't already, check out "Until the Ribbon breaks", some pretty cool stuff from them.

Ben, listen at your peril! Haha!

All the best :thumb:


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Come on pal don't give in! &#55357;&#56842; I've paid good money for a lot worse than what your producing &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Ps,yes I've sampled a bit of until the ribbon breaks very good stuff


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha! Time is another issue, we shall see what happens eh? 

Thanks for your kind words though bud, glad you are liking U.T.R.B.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi James,

I think your stuff is really good! I'm really very impressed.
I reckon you have something there - Really like Energy Sauce - I have subscribed to your youtube!

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Ben


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you had chance to listen to biosphere in particular shenzhou? If you do have a listen the better your audio equipment the more you get


----------

